# Cub Collection For Sale on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's an interesting opportunity

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50372&item=4318205159&rd=1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

He probably just got married


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Or died! Is there a difference?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Or devorced.


Eather way some nice tractors there. How could anyone NOT want one of the old CC's in there collections?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes he died or he is getting a divorced or just wants to start a new collection of old Bolens:lmao: But they are some nice ones in there i would like to have.


----------

